# Site downtime (10-13-2009)



## Janet H (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a quick note - we had an issue with the database server and the board was down for about 45 minutes. Thanks for being patient as we work through this unplanned outage. Please post here if you have any unusual forum issues.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up, Janet.  I didn't notice anything unusual so it must've been a small hiccup.  You guys did a seamless job of the repair.  Thanks for everyone's hard work.


----------



## GB (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks Janet. I did notice the downtime, but it did not last long. I was happy to see how quickly the site came back up.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 14, 2009)

While it was down, I lay on the floor crying and cursing the powers that be for robbing me of my only joy, and then my kid gave me a fudgicle and I was ok.

Actually, I didn't notice. What time did it happen?


----------



## Janet H (Oct 14, 2009)

You got a Popsicle out of the deal??  Nice.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, I missed it too - my DIL and I were watching Biggest Looser ... seems you pick a good time to be down.

You got a fudgebar out of the deal? Heck, I would have to break my 5-yo grand son's fingers to pry one away from him!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Oct 14, 2009)

She didn't give me HER fudgicle. She went and got another.


----------

